# Central Scotland - Saddle fitter!!!



## Jingleballs (6 November 2008)

I know I've probably posted this before on here but I want to hers any recommendations (or warnings) about saddle fitters in central scotland.

I have someone from the Grange booked to come out tomorro but she's already messed me about a bit and I'm a bit p1ssed about it and ready to consider other options.


I have a t4 cob 3d saddle - adjustable gullet and fish - I loaned an older model t4 from the grange and was impressed with it so ordered one online at a cheaper price and arranged for them to come out and fit it but am now thinking I should try someone else as I can't guarantee she will turn up now.

Any sugestions?  There appears to be a real lack of fitters with a good rep in this area!


----------



## CracklinRosie (6 November 2008)

Will Kay Hastilow come to you?

http://www.mastersaddlers.co.uk/


----------



## nicnag (6 November 2008)

I always use Eileen from Stirlingshire, I think she is one of the most thorough and honest saddlers I've dealt with. Been messed about by the Grange before too.


----------



## Jingleballs (6 November 2008)

Kay won't travel here unfortunately.

I've hard some horrible stories about both saddlers from Stirling which is why I initially used the grange but wasn't overly pleased with them either - there was no hard sell but saddler failed to notice uneven flocking until I highlighted it and also tole me that a Wintec I had bought fitted when it obviously didn't and was actually bouncing up and down on his back!


----------



## nicnag (6 November 2008)

I had a similar experience with the Grange, ended up coming out with a saddle and a prolite to make it fit, felt more than a bit shell shocked on that one! Got a Borders saddler to check, was initially happy with them but had one saddle check where he got out the van, looked at the saddle on the horse, legged me up, watched me walk once up and down the yard, said it's fine and got back in his van - never switched the engine off!


----------



## Chestnuttymare (6 November 2008)

i have used Ali from the grange and got good results, she spent lots of time with me and my horse to get it just right. i have also used aileen from stirlingshire who was also good. A few of the girls at my yard use her and have been happy.
there is also Jackie at central saddlery. i have never used her tho'.


----------



## Nookster (7 November 2008)

Never used him but what about Gavin Reilly ? One I never hear about

Central will do fitment of your saddle but you will need to go to them, the only come out for fitting if purchasing new leather saddle


----------



## Jingleballs (7 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Never used him but what about Gavin Reilly ? One I never hear about

Central will do fitment of your saddle but you will need to go to them, the only come out for fitting if purchasing new leather saddle 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks Cath - I'm hoping to get him up to Central in a few weeks when I get towbar fitted.

Can I ask how well you thought Grange fitted the new saddle that you ordered?  Did they make any adjustments to the gullet, flocking or panels?


----------



## smallgirl (7 November 2008)

Hi

I have only used Stirlingshire once but they were excellent, they won't and don't try to sell you a saddle unless you need one, and are thorough and very pleasant.

Thats who I would go for.


----------



## Silverspring (7 November 2008)

The saddle fitter at Central is not qualified, I would not let her near my horse with a saddle!


----------



## jenmac_85 (7 November 2008)

The only problem I had with Stirling was trying to arrange to pick up my old saddle that they wouldnt sell (broken tree). 

The actual saddle fits perfectly. I was supposed to have Eileen come back out but as Tyler developed a lameness there was no point, however I will be getting her out in the new year. 

Sticking with them as they did such a good job fitting my T4.


----------



## madmuppet (7 November 2008)

I had the grange come out to fit a wow cub saddle on my cob, they came out with it,  they  couldn get the saddle to fit him, played about adjusting it etc and it was suitable, said they would bring a wow saddle out as we know they fit him as i had one before, Still waiting and thats been about 6 months, never heard another thing from them! I took the huff with them and i wont use them again for a saddle.. I have in the past used Central but i wasnt impressed with them either.  I think i will be using stirlingshire Saddlery next time, they have the best reports.


----------



## Nookster (7 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

Can I ask how well you thought Grange fitted the new saddle that you ordered?  Did they make any adjustments to the gullet, flocking or panels? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I never found any problems with the T6s that were fitted, but I didnt stick with them sold the jump and dressage ones I had. I am now back in a wintec which I originally had on voltan before I moved to saddle co (u know my story from other board)

My wintec back then was checked by central and the grange. When I wet back to a wintec this time I have gone off the previous fittings and fitted it myself (know this goes against the grain with a lot but as u fed up with fitters) Hes back to the horse I knew, work correctly and tracks up great, free and supple, which I cant dispute and thankfully no bucking and rearing like in the saddle co. Presume you will have seen some of his photos and I think they speak a thousand words on his way of going now and the fitment


----------



## Jingleballs (7 November 2008)

Ah yes I was promised a loan of a flaired saddle from them and no sign of that!

Madmuppet - unfortunately I have heard worse stories about Stirling which is why I went to the grange.

I often wonder whether or not the difference is opinions is down to peoples own knowledge of saddle fitting - I've read up on it so know a little about what to look for therefore I can perhaps challenge a saddlers work whereas if I didn't know what I know I'd be basing most of my opinion of the customer service side - i.e. how much time the spend etc.

Nookster - can I ask why you changed from the thorowgoods?  I'm assuming it was more personal preference than a problem with the Thorowgood?


----------



## madmuppet (7 November 2008)

your right babybear, i think its our own knowledge of saddle fitting that perhaps conflict with the saddlers.  I ended up fitting my cobs saddle myself. I have never used Stirlingshire myself either mind you.. I think its all a bit of a mine field to be honest.  Good luck with getting a saddle for Casper.


----------



## Nookster (7 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

Nookster - can I ask why you changed from the thorowgoods?  I'm assuming it was more personal preference than a problem with the Thorowgood? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I couldnt get a high wither T6 GP in brown. I didnt like riding in the jump saddle for flat work even tho it was a good fit and would never have used it until we got into jumping more so was just sitting there.

The dressage saddle went as I kept comparing it to my Isabel werth dressage saddle and it just could never compare, wasnt a deep enough seat for me. They both fitted and I loved the T6s leather look compared to most synthetics.

For me now will be using my wintec and Isabel  when getting a leather Im going to use Barnsby  they send their own fitter out, assess and they revisit afterward until you are pleased.


----------



## eriskaypony (7 November 2008)

Depends what you mean by central, but I'll not go past Erland at Nimrods at Auchterarder. 

Problem is you have to go to him as he has more than enough business without leaving home. It does mean that he can try all sorts of different saddles (new and used) to get the right one.


----------



## Glayva (9 December 2008)

wouldnt touch stirlingshire with a barge pole.

bad experience with them which cost me a fortune in saddles and rehabilitation for horse. 
There was a letter in scottish &amp; northern mag asking for people who had had problem with fitters from central scotland to contact the woman as she was taking legal action. 
It was stirlingshire.

she is very nice and lovely but just shockingly bad at fitting saddles.
Might not have problems in the short term, but in the long term its not great.

I had a young horse that went from complete angel to bronco and kicking out if you put the saddle on it.  
I got stirlingshire out every other month to check it and they kept saying its fine, its fine.

Horse eventually would not let you sit on him without getting tense and the whites of his eyes showing with fear.  my RI got on him and he was the exact same. he broncoed me off in spectacular style!
Bought a new saddle from stirlingshire, same reaction.

Got a bowen therapist who said he was in agony, 4 weeks of long reining out , then bought a saddle company.
The day we tried the saddle co on him, horse went round with his nose on the floor and was perfectly happy and relaxed.

I have had no problems since then.

You might be very unlucky to have a horse that just puts up with the pain and discomfot, or is used to having a badly fitted saddle (from previous owners) and just thinks thats how it is when someone sits on them.


----------



## CBAnglo (9 December 2008)

I think you will appreciate the irony K!


----------



## Jingleballs (9 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I think you will appreciate the irony K! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh yes I do CB!!


----------



## quarterhorse82 (20 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
The saddle fitter at Central is not qualified, I would not let her near my horse with a saddle! 

[/ QUOTE ]

i have looked into the qualifications and have found that the dont stand for as much as most people think the saddle fitter at Central Saddlery has been fitting saddles for over 30 years and i personaly prefer 30+ years experiance as oposed to someone who has had a short traning course.

http://www.beta-uk.org/About/Training.asp
check the Saddle Fitting Foundation Course section

also http://www.mastersaddlers.co.uk/
states on there site that 
( Length of course:      4 days tuition and one of assessment. )

they also need 3 years experiance 

i am not meaning to discredit the course but just stating that it is not always the be all and end all of fitting and that sometimes experiance can be just as good if not better 

if u check Centrals Site ( http://www.centralsaddlery.co.uk/about-us/ ) it even says over 30 years experiance.

i have had 2 saddles over the years fitted by them and have been verry happy and as such i felt the coment Quoted above was a little harsh.


----------

